

Tesla Model X SUV Is Coming In Early 2015 With Gull-Wing Doors - hiharryhere
http://techcrunch.com/2014/06/16/the-tesla-model-x-suv-is-coming-in-early-2015-with-gull-wing-doors/?source=gravity&cps=gravity

======
hashtag
I don't see the under-promising and over-delivering the post mentions. If
anything, if true, it is now under-delivering in my opinion. Base on what I
saw before, it was assumed that the gull wing doors and 3rd row seats were
standard. Now, according to the post, the 3rd row seats are optional. Thats a
very different. I wouldn't mind if they decided to do optional gull wing doors
for some customers but making 3rd row seats an upgrade totally downgrades the
expectation if nothing else for me.

------
hiharryhere
Gullwing doors seem really awkward and create more problems than they solve
(low garage roofs, ski racks etc). I hope they are an option, rather than
standard.

